# Myrtle beach in april



## Corybill24 (Jan 20, 2016)

Im going to myrtle beach april 16th to 23rd. Wanna fo some surf fishing. Ill be around apache pier but woul rather stay on beach.is fishing any good around thi time . And if so for what. Also how bout crabs. Folly is another option if fishing is alot better there. If its about same ill just stay in myrtle. Driving from ct. Need some info and advice


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Crabs- probably too early- also go to the salt marsh for crabs. With the exception of late fall, there are almost always more crabs in the marshes.

Fishing can vary a lot year to year...the season is just starting- bluefish and Spanish mackerel may or may not be around in good numbers, whiting should be around, maybe pompano


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Everything is usually starting to roll the 3rd week of April.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

late March or early April brings the first of the predator fish...Blues and Spanish. Mid to late April whiting and pompano show up in the suds. I always recommend using clams as bait until the fleas show up


----------



## Corybill24 (Jan 20, 2016)

Ty guys. Do you think beach will be packed at this time?


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Depends on the water temp at the time. Beaches will probably be busy. Fish early in the morning or go to a pier.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Corybill24 said:


> Ty guys. Do you think beach will be packed at this time?


No doubt there will be spring breakers down. Fish dawn - 10 AM or so and 3 PM - dark. Or go somewhere that doesn't get much for sunbathers.


----------



## Corybill24 (Jan 20, 2016)

Where is usually the least amount of people on beach? I didnt book anything yet like to where theres less people


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Corybill24 said:


> Where is usually the least amount of people on beach? I didnt book anything yet like to where theres less people


A lot of us surf fish the north jetty beach of Murrells Inlet but it's a bit of a walk.


----------

